# Progressive Steering for the Model 3



## modifications (Nov 10, 2021)

It would be excellent if Tesla would roll out progressive steering to all models.

I'm mainly interested in getting it in my Model 3 as I've installed a yoke steering wheel.

https://electrek.co/2021/06/17/tesl...on-musk-says-progressive-steering-years-away/


----------

